# Almost back to Peak Physical Condition



## blazed (14 Mar 2016)

As most know I am a competitive racer. Competing on Strava I am a professional amateur winning KOM's in the 200lb+ category. 

I did recently let myself go, my weight ballooned to 16st and i was struggling for motivation. I was not sure how I allowed it to happen. But I overcame it. I stopped cycling and started running, I needed a break from two wheels. These past 3 weeks have been strict diet and exercise regime. Whilst being on a serious calorie defecit I have still maintained muscle mass with a high protein intake and heavy weight lifting.
This was my weight this morning







A stone and half weight loss in 3 weeks, now just a few lbs off 200. The ideal weight for a climber combining the maximum blend of power and nimbleness. 

The moral of the story is even at your lowest, never give up.


----------



## brakeless (15 Mar 2016)

I want what you're on !


----------



## roadrash (15 Mar 2016)

professional amateur?????????????


----------



## Pat "5mph" (15 Mar 2016)

A stone and a half in 3 weeks???


----------



## Crackle (15 Mar 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A stone and a half in 3 weeks???


He doesn't mean running, he means he's had the runs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Mar 2016)

If I weighed over 14 stone I'd give up completely, it's bad enough hauling my under 13 stone weight, over 6ft, up hills.


----------



## Buck (15 Mar 2016)

Ermmm. You can't be a professional amateur!

7lb a week weight loss is extreme and not a healthy option. If you have lost this much then this will not just be fat that has been lost.


----------



## Crandoggler (15 Mar 2016)

Who's this daffodil?


----------



## roadrash (16 Mar 2016)

Crackle said:


> He doesn't mean running, he means he's had the runs.



AHH, hes been ordering from ..JUST EAT again


----------



## martint235 (16 Mar 2016)

Crandoggler said:


> Who's this daffodil?


Really? You've not come across Blazed before? He's either a hilarious daffodil or a truly annoying and obnoxious one depending how much of your thought processing time you're prepared to give him.


----------



## MontyVeda (16 Mar 2016)

great to know that our resident 200lb+-pro-am-comp-racer is back on top form... never actually racing but always winning!


----------



## MrPie (17 Mar 2016)

brakeless said:


> I want what you're on !



A hiding to nothing?


----------



## ayceejay (17 Mar 2016)

This kid thought he would beat me up the road today, what do they know these youngsters today.
"Hey old man I'm a competitive racer," the cheeky little blighter said.
I wasn't having that so I gave it everything, my heart rate was maxing out at 130 but I won. Yay me!
He came up later, huffing and puffing. "I won" he said
"Yeah but, I was here first" I said.
"Not according to my little friend Strava you weren't"


----------



## HLaB (17 Mar 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A stone and a half in 3 weeks???


I did similar but I was not well and ended up in hospital


----------



## Pat "5mph" (18 Mar 2016)

HLaB said:


> I did similar but I was not well and ended up in hospital


No wonder!


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2016)

He's been on the  Overnight Diet!! 

Did you get a good night’s  sleep last night?  Well according to a new diet by obesity doctor Caroline Apovian, M.D., if you slept eight hours, you can lose 2 pounds. And if you follow her weight-loss regime—a low-carb, high-protein diet for six days and one day of smoothies—you could lose up to 9 pounds by the end of the week.


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2016)

roadrash said:


> professional amateur?????????????


 Have a gander, maybe!


----------



## Big Dave laaa (20 Mar 2016)

Nice one fatty!


----------



## fossyant (20 Mar 2016)

Professional racer on strava. Not another !


----------



## ColinJ (20 Mar 2016)

I'm almost back to peak physical condition too ... For a 91 year old.





Unfortunately, I am only 60!


----------



## speccy1 (20 Mar 2016)

I was over 500kg last week, lost 450kg of that since, and have put all the "pro`s" to shame this weekend.

It`s a doddle.................


----------



## speccy1 (20 Mar 2016)

blazed said:


> As most know I am a competitive racer. Competing on Strava I am a professional amateur winning KOM's in the 200lb+ category.
> 
> I did recently let myself go, my weight ballooned to 16st and i was struggling for motivation. I was not sure how I allowed it to happen. But I overcame it. I stopped cycling and started running, I needed a break from two wheels. These past 3 weeks have been strict diet and exercise regime. Whilst being on a serious calorie defecit I have still maintained muscle mass with a high protein intake and heavy weight lifting.
> This was my weight this morning
> ...


Nothing like blowing one`s own trumpet


----------



## classic33 (2 May 2016)

Possible name for the OP!
http://www.bikeradar.com/forums/vie...13061612&p=19829115&hilit=Cyclechat#p19829115


----------



## tyred (6 May 2016)

Which brand of cigarettes do you smoke or do you roll your own?


----------



## MrGrumpy (6 May 2016)

Hope for me yet  currently in the Clydesdale category for climbers


----------

